# Nicht unter



## waldy (21 März 2013)

Hi,
ich möchte euch fragen, wenn Sie möchten nicht so gerne wahr sagen wie viel verdienen Sie jetzt ( hatte ein mal schon hier Frage gestellt ).

Würden Sie dann andernfalls sagen unter welche Löhn würden Sie die Arbeit nicht annehmen ?

gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 März 2013)

ich verdiene min 10.000,-€ Netto plus Firmen-Limousine mit Chauffeur; eine
Villa auf Mallorca; ein Penthouse in München, Düsseldorf und Berlin; Jahres
Mitgliedschaft im Golfclub; 138 Tage Urlaub; einen Lear-Jet und eine 165m Yacht.

Ich bekomme ein Butterbrot Brutto als Schmerzensgeld.


----------



## waldy (21 März 2013)

> ich verdiene min 10.000,-€ Netto


 - dann mit deine ansprüchen bzw Bedarf, das musss schon eine halbe Stunden sein 

gruß waldy


----------



## 190B (21 März 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich bekomme ein Butterbrot Brutto als Schmerzensgeld.



Und nicht vergessen, den tollen Freizeitausgleich als Super-Moderator mit gleitender Arbeitszeit...


----------



## Blockmove (21 März 2013)

waldy
deine Frage ist genauso sinnvoll wie:
"Wieviel kostet ein rotes Auto?"

Nimm doch alleine schon die regionalen Unterschiede.
Im Raum Stuttgart bekommst als Elektro-Ing. beim passenden Arbeitgeber ca.80.000 €/Jahr bei 37Std.
Im tiefen Osten sind es bei gleicher Tätigkeit keine 50.000€

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Toki0604 (21 März 2013)

> Im Raum Stuttgart bekommst als Elektro-Ing. beim passenden Arbeitgeber ca.80.000 €/Jahr bei 37Std.
> Im tiefen Osten sind es bei gleicher Tätigkeit keine 50.000€


Für den Unterschied würde ich zum Pendler werden... 

Es kommt darauf an ob ich was suche obwohl ich etwas habe, oder suche weil ich unbedingt etwas brauche.
Wenn ich unbedingt etwas bräuchte, dann würden sich meine Ansprüche schneller senken.
Wenn ich aber suche weil ich mich nur verändern möchte, dann würde ich zusehen das ich mich nicht unter Wert verkaufe.
Da die Qualifikationen eine große Rolle spielen, ist die Spanne dessen was zu verlangen gerechtfertigt ist, relativ groß.
Doch als Facharbeiter mit besonderen Kenntnissen in der Automatisierung sollten imho mindestens 18 Euronen/Std gezahlt werden.

Edit: Um direkt auf deine Frage zurück zu kommen: 45K€ / Jahr bei 200 Std/Mon. zzgl. Zulagen (entsprechend der Einsatzgebiete)

Gruß, Toki


----------



## Blockmove (21 März 2013)

Toki0604 schrieb:


> Für den Unterschied würde ich zum Pendler werden...



Tja der Ruf des Geldes *lach*
Bei uns haben in den letzten Jahren einige Ing. aus dem Norden angefangen.
Einer davon behauptet sogar er kommt aus Bielefeld 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 März 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Tja der Ruf des Geldes *lach*
> Bei uns haben in den letzten Jahren einige Ing. aus dem Norden angefangen.
> Einer davon behauptet sogar er kommt aus Bielefeld
> 
> ...



In Bielefeld gibt es keine Ingenieure oder war das irgendwie anders?


----------



## Blockmove (21 März 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> In Bielefeld gibt es keine Ingenieure oder war das irgendwie anders?


Ich mach mir auch langsam Sorgen. Wir werden quasi unterwandert 
Sein Kollege kommt aus dem Landkreis Münster und behauptet, dass er schon in Bielefeld war.
Aber Münster ist doch auch nur eine Erfindung der Tatort-Macher und in Wirklichkeit nur eine Filmkulisse.

In den 60er Jahren kammen die Gastarbeiter aus dem Süden, in den 90er kamen die Mitbürger aus dem Osten und jetzt kommen auch noch die Nordlichter.
Langsam reicht es mir mit diesen "Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen" :lol:

Sag mal Helmut ... OWL müßte doch langsam auch ziemlich menschenleer sein, oder?
Da müsste doch vielleicht ein Plätzchen zu finden sein für einen schwäbischen SPSler?

Gruß aus dem Süden
Dieter


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 März 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ......
> Da müsste doch vielleicht ein Plätzchen zu finden sein für einen schwäbischen SPSler?
> 
> Gruß aus dem Süden
> Dieter




nur mit Hochdeutschkenntnissen........


----------



## Blockmove (21 März 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> nur mit Hochdeutschkenntnissen........


Einfache Kenntnisse sind vorhanden.
Schliesslich muß man heut auch als SPSler gelegentlich Comics (Präsentationen) mit PowerPoint malen.
Und da gibt keine schwäbische Rechtschreibprüfung ... Drecksklumpp ... Amerikanisches...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 März 2013)

Das ist nur Entwicklungshilfe, was währe der Süden Deutschlands ohne
die Nordlichter. Vom Almauftrieb und Holzeinschlag ist es schwer seine Familie
zu ernähren, also helfen wir. Wir machen das gerne ....

Wenn du zu uns in den Norden kommen möchtest bist du Herzlich Willkommen.


----------



## Oberchefe (21 März 2013)

> ich verdiene min 10.000,-€ Netto



ich glaube es wird Zeit für einen Mindestlohn für die programmierende Gesellschaft, das ist ja unglaublich, für wie wenig Geld manche arbeiten müssen


----------



## Oberchefe (21 März 2013)

> nur mit Hochdeutschkenntnissen........



die braucht man nur bei den Fischköpfen, wer will da schin hin?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 März 2013)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> die braucht man nur bei den Fischköpfen, wer will da schin hin?



Fischköpfe sind Friesen, Dieter hat aber von der Blüte Westfalens gesprochen.


----------



## Oberchefe (21 März 2013)

> Fischköpfe sind Friesen


also bei uns sind alle nördlich von Frankfurt Fischköpfe


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 März 2013)

Und hier die Sichtweise aus dem Norden.


> Bayern ist die Heimat des einzigen Naturvolks Deutschlands. Im Gegensatz zu liberaleren, freizügigeren Naturvölkern, zeichnen die Bayern sich durch ein ausgesprochen kriegerisches, aggressives, leistungsfähiges und schlicht weg stures Verhalten aus, das jegliche Kolonisationsversuche zum Scheitern verurteilt. Die EU hat deswegen beschlossen, die Bayern in ihrem Status als unkontaktiertes Volk in Ruhe zu lassen und warnt Ausländer vor unnötigen Kontakten mit dieser Gesellschaft, die so etwas wie Menschenrechte oder Toleranz nicht kennt. Ausländer werden nur geduldet, wenn sie sich an die Regeln halten.  Die meisten Ausländer kommen aus der DDR und werden ausserorts in Lagern in schach gehalten. Seit einem Beschluss des Bundes der indigenen Völker Deutschlands (auch bekannt als Jodelverein) ist der im Rest Deutschlands eingebürgerte Begriff "Deppen" nicht mehr zulässig zur Beschreibung der Bayern, da er inzwischen umgangssprachlich auf alle weiteren Spinner in Deutschland ausgeweitet wurde und niemand mehr einen Unterschied macht. Die indigene Bevölkerung Bayerns bevorzugt den Begriff "Bayern", der sich vom Lieblingsgetränk Bier ableitet. Bier spielt eine große Rolle in den Kult- und Religionshandlungen der Bayern. Bei allen religiösen und nicht religiösen Feiern und Veranstaltungen sowie beim Aufstehen, Morgengebet, Vormittagsgebet, Mittagsgebet, Nachmittagsgebet, Abendgebet, Nachtgebet, Schlafen gehen sowie auch immer wieder zwischendurch wird es in rauhen Mengen konsumiert. Der das Gehirn von klein auf schädigende Bierkonsum wird allgemein als Ursache ihres Verhaltens betrachtet, was die Bayern allerdings nicht einsehen können, da sie eh nie nüchtern sind. Auch Politik, Kultur und Religion sind stark von den Folgen des Bierkonsums geprägt, was aus den Bayern ein einzigartiges Volk macht. So aus der Ferne sind sie richtig faszinierend.


----------



## Blockmove (21 März 2013)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> die braucht man nur bei den Fischköpfen, wer will da schin hin?



Ach sag sowas nicht ... Es gibt überall schöne Ecken. Man muß sie sich nur leisten können 
Und von der Art haben - glaube ich zumindest - haben wir Schwaben mit den Westfalen wesentlich mehr gemeinsam als z.B. mit den Berlinern

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Aventinus (22 März 2013)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> also bei uns sind alle nördlich von Frankfurt Fischköpfe



Bei uns sind Frankfurter schon Fischköpfe


----------



## bike (22 März 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ...die Bayern.... in Ruhe zu lassen...



Kann man das von "Ausländern" schriftlich bekommen?
Warum ist das in der Realität nicht so?

@Dieter: du musst nicht einen Unfall gleich mit einer Katastrophe gleichsetzen 


bike


----------



## bike (22 März 2013)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> also bei uns sind alle nördlich von Frankfurt Fischköpfe



Also nödlich der Donau wird ein kultiviertes Land vermutet, doch wirklich wurde das noch von niemand gesehen.


bike


----------



## M-Ott (22 März 2013)

Böse Zunge behaupten, Bayern sei nur bevölkert, weil die Österreicher ihre behinderten Kinder im Tal ausgesetzt haben.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 März 2013)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Böse Zunge behaupten, Bayern sei nur bevölkert, weil die Österreicher ihre behinderten Kinder im Tal ausgesetzt haben.




Nein..... Bayern sind Österreicher auf der Zwischenstufe zum Menschen und eine andere Theorie sagt das Hanniball ( der mit den Alpen und den Elefanten ) vor der Überquerung der Alpen die Fuss- und Geschlechtskranken zurück gelassen hat 

Ich finde es ist beides ok


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Also nödlich der Donau wird ein kultiviertes Land vermutet, doch wirklich wurde das noch von niemand gesehen.
> 
> 
> bike




Nördlich der Donau laufen wir alle mit Bärenfell auf der Schulter und Keule in der Hand rum..... Lass dich da lieber nicht blicken ........


----------



## bike (22 März 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Nein..... Bayern sind Österreicher auf der Zwischenstufe zum Menschen und eine andere Theorie sagt das Hanniball ( der mit den Alpen und den Elefanten ) vor der Überquerung der Alpen die Fuss- und Geschlechtskranken zurück gelassen hat
> 
> Ich finde es ist beides ok



Kam der nicht aus dem Süden?
Also zuerst Kompass und Landkarten anschauen und verstehen, dann schreiben. 


bike


----------



## M-Ott (22 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Kam der nicht aus dem Süden?
> Also zuerst Kompass und Landkarten anschauen und verstehen, dann schreiben.


http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hannibal_route_of_invasion_-_de.svg
Also, zuerst über Geschichte informieren, dann verstehen, dann schreiben!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Kam der nicht aus dem Süden?
> Also zuerst Kompass und Landkarten anschauen und verstehen, dann schreiben.
> 
> 
> bike




hmmm........ da könnte ich jetzt was böses schreiben aber das wäre selbst mir zu gemein ............


----------



## Blockmove (22 März 2013)

Oh man was hab ich da losgetretten 
Waldy wollte nur wissen was wir verdienen und was wir bekommen und ich fang da einen Wettstreit (Krieg) Nord <-> Süd an...

Tja Waldy du siehst: Über Geld spricht man nicht 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Aventinus (22 März 2013)

Dieter, ich warte schon die ganze Zeit drauf, dass du in den Mini-Giftschrank verbannt wirst


----------



## Sinix (22 März 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Nimm doch alleine schon die regionalen Unterschiede.
> Im Raum Stuttgart bekommst als Elektro-Ing. beim passenden Arbeitgeber ca.80.000 €/Jahr bei 37Std.
> Im tiefen Osten sind es bei gleicher Tätigkeit keine 50.000€





Toki0604 schrieb:


> Für den Unterschied würde ich zum Pendler werden...



@Toki604: Wenn du dich da mal nicht verkalkulierst:roll:... ansonsten guter Beitrag


Ich muss nicht mehr verdienen, ich würde nur gern gerechter gegenüber anderen Berufsgruppen verdienen.
Es ist das Gefühl der Ungerechtigkeit die mich zum Wutbürger (gleichnamiger user ist nicht angesprochen) werden lässt.
Millionengehälter und Abfindungen für Manager, faule Beamte und Hartz 4ler die mehr in der Tasche haben als ein ehrlicher Arbeiter... komme mir vor
wie die erwähnten Deppen. Keine Ahnung wieso noch nicht, aber eigentlich muss unser System früher oder später zusammenbrechen.

Gruß Mk


----------



## vollmi (22 März 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Und von der Art haben - glaube ich zumindest - haben wir Schwaben mit den Westfalen wesentlich mehr gemeinsam als z.B. mit den Berlinern



Was sind denn Westfahlen? Nördlich vom Rhein sind doch alles Schwaben 

mfG René


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 März 2013)

ich sag erstmal besser nichts mehr, ich muss am Montag ins Feindesland...oh, oh...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 März 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Was sind denn Westfahlen? Nördlich vom Rhein sind doch alles Schwaben
> 
> mfG René



Nordlich von Rhein ??????? da ist Holland oder Belgien oder was weiss ich.... oder vielleicht England... aber auf jeden Fall nicht Westfalen  ......


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 März 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ich sag erstmal besser nichts mehr, ich muss am Montag ins Feindesland...oh, oh...



Herje.... ich am Dienstag.. aber nur im Transit


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 März 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Nordlich von Rhein ??????? da ist Holland oder Belgien oder was weiss ich.... oder vielleicht England... aber auf jeden Fall nicht Westfalen  ......



aber mir fällt gerade auf, die im Süden haben es nicht so mit Geographie und Geschichte...



vollmi schrieb:


> Was sind denn Westfahlen?



und Westfalen bitte ohne "h"


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 März 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> aber mir fällt gerade auf, die im Süden haben es nicht so mit Geographie und Geschichte...
> 
> 
> 
> und Westfalen bitte ohne "h"




Schon seltsam ..... gut das mich das nur am Rande interessiert. Ich bin keine Westfale nicht mal ein Ostwestfale


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 März 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Schon seltsam ..... gut das mich das nur am Rande interessiert. Ich bin keine Westfale nicht mal ein Ostwestfale



Du lebst aber in Ostwestfalen, das Lipperland ist doch Kern-Ostwestfalen.
Da wo ich lebe, könnte man ja fast schon als Grenzgebiet zu Ostwestfalen bezeichnen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 März 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Du lebst aber in Ostwestfalen, das Lipperland ist doch Kern-Ostwestfalen.
> Da wo ich lebe, könnte man ja fast schon als Grenzgebiet zu Ostwestfalen bezeichnen.



Offiziell heisst es Ostwestfalen-Lippe. Lippe ist eine (Zitat Wikipedia : eigenständiger Landesteil von NRW). 

Aber im Grunde hasst du recht : völlig egal ob Westfale, Ostwestfale oder Lipper.... Hauptsache kein Bayer !!!!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (22 März 2013)

Auf der Kinderstation liegen die Babys von einem Allgäuer, einem Westfalen und einem dunkel Häutigen
Leider wissen die Schwestern nicht mehr welches welches ist

Schnappt sich der Allgäuer das dunkel häutige: Hauptsache kein Westfale


----------



## marlob (22 März 2013)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Schnappt sich der Allgäuer das dunkel häutige: Hauptsache kein Westfale



Warum sollte man sich als Allgäuer auch jemand ins Haus holen, der als Baby schon intelligenter ist als er selber 

==================
marlob

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 März 2013)

marlob schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sich als Allgäuer auch jemand ins Haus holen, der als Baby schon intelligenter ist als er selber
> 
> ==================
> marlob
> ...





upssssssssssssssssssss ...........


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (22 März 2013)

marlob schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sich als Allgäuer auch jemand ins Haus holen, der als Baby schon intelligenter ist als er selber
> 
> ==================
> marlob
> ...



Dann bin ich mal froh, dass meine Eltern das anders gesehen haben


----------



## Blockmove (22 März 2013)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Dieter, ich warte schon die ganze Zeit drauf, dass du in den Mini-Giftschrank verbannt wirst



Naja ... verdient hätte ich es wohl.

Aber um wenigstens dem waldy etwas Hilfe an die Hand zu geben:
Waldy schau mal im Internet auf den IG-Metall-Seiten.
Dort findest du die ERA-Tarif Tabellen von jedem Bezirk. Und dazu auch die entsprechenden Eingruppierungsbeispiele.
Damit hast du eine Basis zum Vergleichen.

Und da wirst du auch entdecken, dass wir im Süden mehr verdienen und auch mehr bekommen 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## PN/DP (22 März 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> dass wir im Süden mehr verdienen und auch mehr bekommen


Du meinst als Erschwerniszulage wegen Eurer dünnen sauerstoffarmen Höhenluft?
Bei mir - ein paar Meter über Meeresspiegelhöhe - läßt es sich viel leichter logisch denken ...

Harald


----------



## Blockmove (22 März 2013)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Du meinst als Erschwerniszulage wegen Eurer dünnen sauerstoffarmen Höhenluft?
> Bei mir - ein paar Meter über Meeresspiegelhöhe - läßt es sich viel leichter logisch denken ...



Also wenn ich - trotz dünner Luft - mal logisch denke, dann würde dass ja heißen, dass wenn wir mal unsere Höhen verlassen und ans Meer ziehen, wir euch in Grund und Boden programmieren könnten ...
Allerdings ist bei unserer dünnen Luft natürlich der Luftwiderstand geringer und darum sitzt halt ein Großteil des produzierenden Gewerbes hier im Süden. Tja schwierig, schwierig ....

Gruß
Dieter

PS: Ich war schon 2mal an der Nordsee und es war trotz schlechten Wetters jedesmal ein schöner Urlaub ... Soviel zur Völkerveständigung


----------



## Oberchefe (22 März 2013)

> Bei mir - ein paar Meter über Meeresspiegelhöhe



aber komm ja nicht bei uns an wenn die Gletscher schmelzen und der Meeresspiegel steigt und bitte um Asyl!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 März 2013)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> aber komm ja nicht bei uns an wenn die Gletscher schmelzen und der Meeresspiegel steigt und bitte um Asyl!



Auf keinen fall, wir bauen uns ein Arche!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 März 2013)

Ich geh dann auf den Köterberg LINK ... und wenn der nicht reicht dann wird es auch im Süden eng


----------



## Blockmove (22 März 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich geh dann auf den Köterberg LINK ... und wenn der nicht reicht dann wird es auch im Süden eng


Also wenn ich dem GPS im Handy glauben darf, dann liegt mein Grundstück etwas höher . Also während ihr schon schwimmt, reicht mir (gerade noch) der Regenschirm 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## 190B (22 März 2013)

Nur mal so am Rande....
Worum ging es eigentlich ursprünglich?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 März 2013)

Ich glaube die frage war, ob waldy von der Küste oder aus den Bergen kommt.


----------



## hucki (22 März 2013)

190B schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande....
> Worum ging es eigentlich ursprünglich?


Ähh, um die Anzahl der Regenschirme, die einem im Monat zustehen?





waldy schrieb:


> unter welche Löhn würden Sie die Arbeit nicht annehmen ?





Blockmove schrieb:


> reicht mir der Regenschirm


----------



## Oberchefe (22 März 2013)

> Ich geh dann auf den Köterberg



mein Elternhaus steht unten im Tal auf knapp über 500 Meter, also unter Berg verstehe ich was anderes


----------



## waldy (24 März 2013)

> Waldy schau mal im Internet auf den IG-Metall-Seiten.


 - habe schon nachgeguckt, unteschied ist schon zwischen Bauern und NRW ca. 800 - 1000 eur. bei gleiche Tariff Gruppe.

Dann kommt komische Frage vor - müssen wir uns alle von unsere Berge unter nach Bauern umwandeln ?

gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 März 2013)

waldy schrieb:


> - habe schon nachgeguckt, unteschied ist schon zwischen Bauern und NRW ca. 800 - 1000 eur. bei gleiche Tariff Gruppe.
> 
> Dann kommt komische Frage vor - müssen wir uns alle von unsere Berge unter nach Bauern umwandeln ?
> 
> gruß waldy



Die Bayern werden es dir danken, das du Sie als Bauern bezeichnest 

Zur Info, ein Bauer ist ein Landwirt....Kühe, Schweine und viel Mist.


----------



## Blockmove (24 März 2013)

@waldy

Dann schau mal im Tarif Nord Württemberg - Nord Baden nach. Da ist es nochmal mehr.
Und wenn du dann den passenden Arbeitgeber nimmst, dann gibt es auch schöne Bonuszahlungen.
Können auch noch zwischen 4 und 8 Tausend Euro sein (z.B. Audi, Porsche)

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## centipede (24 März 2013)

Es geht uns ganz gut in unserem Bauernstaat, da brauchen wir keinen Waldy und Co :-D
Über solche Bemerkungen sehen wir mittlerweile ja locker drüber weg, ihr kommt ja doch alle nur runter um uns "Kultur" beizubringen.


----------



## bike (24 März 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Die Bayern werden es dir danken, das du Sie als Bauern bezeichnest
> 
> Zur Info, ein Bauer ist ein Landwirt....Kühe, Schweine und viel Mist.



Bauer ist ein ehrbarer Beruf, auch wenn es ab und an etwas riecht. ;-)

Aber im Ernst, nicht jeder muss nach Bayern kommen.
Uns geht es, wie es ist, ganz gut.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Bauer ist ein ehrbarer Beruf, auch wenn es ab und an etwas riecht. ;-)



Wenn es den das riechen wäre, alleine in meiner kleiner Stadt haben nur zwei Landwirte
einen Millionenschaden mit Betrügereien angerichtet.

Der eine hat Kantinenabfälle an seine Schweine verfüttert, diese aber vorher nicht abgekocht.
Jede gute Landwirt weiß das so die Schweinepest entstehen kann, es kamm wie es kommen 
musste, die Schweinepest war da. Aber anstatt es zu melden wurden der ganze Maststall in 
einen großen Loch verbuddelt. Mehre Landkreise wurden über Monate zum Sperrgebiet mit
keulungen und alles was so dazu hört.

Der andere hat Konvektionelle Hühner als Biohühner verkauft aber in großen Mengen, Abnehmer
war die Bayern, er war der Haubtlieferant für das Münchener Oktoberfest.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 März 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Der eine hat Kantinenabfälle an seine Schweine verfüttert, diese aber vorher nicht abgekocht.
> Jede gute Landwirt weiß das so die Schweinepest entstehen kann, es kamm wie es kommen
> musste, die Schweinepest war da. Aber anstatt es zu melden wurden der ganze Maststall in
> einen großen Loch verbuddelt. Mehre Landkreise wurden über Monate zum Sperrgebiet mit
> ...



Da sehe ich beides Mal kein Problem

Bei uns in der Kantine sind die Portionen so klein, da bleibt nix für die Schweine übrig.

Und die Hänchen essen wir ja nicht selber, sondern verkaufen sie für teuer Geld an Italiener, Amerikaner, Australier usw.


----------



## waldy (25 März 2013)

> Es geht uns ganz gut in unserem Bauernstaat, da brauchen wir keinen Waldy


 - bedeutet das, das ich nicht Herzlich Willkomen bin in Bauernland?
gruß


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 März 2013)

waldy schrieb:


> - bedeutet das, das ich nicht Herzlich Willkomen bin in Bauernland?
> gruß



Doch, Du bsit schon willkommen, aber 

eine Sprache, die Du nicht verstehst
richtiges Bier, das Du nicht verträgst
riesige Berge, die Angst machen
eine Kehrwoche, die Du nicht kennst
Willst Du Dir das wirklich antun? 

PS: Obwohl, für die Kehrwoche könnte ich jemand gebrauchen


----------



## bike (26 März 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn es den das riechen wäre, alleine in meiner kleiner Stadt haben nur zwei Landwirte
> einen Millionenschaden mit Betrügereien angerichtet.
> 
> Der eine hat Kantinenabfälle an seine Schweine verfüttert, diese aber vorher nicht abgekocht.
> ...



Wo haben die beiden gelebt? 

Auf meinem kleinen Hof ist alles BIO.

Die Wiesen: BIO
Das Futter : BIO
Der Geruch: BIO.

Beschießen wird überall, doch wenn es in die Zeitung kommt, dann ist es ein Skandal


bike


----------



## 00alex (8 Mai 2013)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich möchte euch fragen, wenn Sie möchten nicht so gerne wahr sagen wie viel verdienen Sie jetzt ( hatte ein mal schon hier Frage gestellt ).
> 
> Würden Sie dann andernfalls sagen unter welche Löhn würden Sie die Arbeit nicht annehmen ?
> ...



Hab 16 Euro/Stunde gehabt ... aber als 5-Achs CNC Fräser nicht als SPS-ler ... und das in der Steiermark 



( unter 12 Euro/Stunde !!! )


----------



## waldy (21 Mai 2013)

> Auf meinem kleinen Hof ist alles BIO.
> 
> Die Wiesen: BIO
> Das Futter : BIO
> Der Geruch: BIO.


 - und dann kamm mir die Gedanke .
Gibt s vielleicht auch ein BIO Programmierer?

Oder mit einem BIO diplom abschluss ?

gruß


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Mai 2013)

waldy schrieb:


> - und dann kamm mir die Gedanke .
> Gibt s vielleicht auch ein BIO Programmierer?
> 
> Oder mit einem BIO diplom abschluss ?
> ...



Wegen dem Diplom musst du Maxi fragen .... Wenn eins gibt dann hat er es oder ist grade dabei es zu machen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Mai 2013)

Sorry , dass ich hier mit einem ernsthaften Beitrag reinplatze: 

http://www.computer-automation.de/b...und_Anlagenbau_im_Gehaltsranking_vorne_dabei/


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 Mai 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Sorry , dass ich hier mit einem ernsthaften Beitrag reinplatze:
> 
> http://www.computer-automation.de/b...und_Anlagenbau_im_Gehaltsranking_vorne_dabei/





wie kannst du nur..................


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Mai 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> wie kannst du nur..................



... mein Realitätssinn wird erst mit dem zweiten Kaffee wach.


----------

